# Best dry kitten food for ferret?



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi, we’re having a few probs finding a high quality dry grain free kitten food for our ferret girlie. All the ferret foods we’ve looked at seem to be full of grains and fillers! We have been looking into dry kitten food instead, as we know the protein should be about 35-40%, and the fats 20%. We found one she loves, and it’s what she’s been on (true instinct, raw boost) and we thought it was great, however, we’ve since learned that ferrets shouldn’t consume peas, as they can cause bladder stones! This food has peas on the ingredient list. Now we’re stuck, as we’ve looked at so many grain free foods, but so many seem to contain grains!


----------



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

Thrive cat food.
No grains or peas


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Jem121 said:


> Thrive cat food.
> No grains or peas


Thank you, this was recommended, and we're now swapping foods over. It seems very good, so I've got some for my cats too, and swapping them over from Lovejoys!


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 3, 2020)

You shouldn't be feeding ferrets anything but raw meat, organs and bone. That is their natural diet and they thrive on it.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

David Fyfe said:


> You shouldn't be feeding ferrets anything but raw meat, organs and bone. That is their natural diet and they thrive on it.


What about a ferret that violently vomits everytime they eat raw, and lose weight? The other ferrets are on a variety of raw grinds.


----------



## animalownerD (Aug 22, 2020)

Jem121 said:


> Thrive cat food.
> No grains or peas





David Fyfe said:


> You shouldn't be feeding ferrets anything but raw meat, organs and bone. That is their natural diet and they thrive on it.


----------



## animalownerD (Aug 22, 2020)

Hi.We feed our ferret the science selective ferret food and he really seems to enjoy it.You can find it on Amazon


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

animalownerD said:


> Hi.We feed our ferret the science selective ferret food and he really seems to enjoy it.You can find it on Amazon


It's not a food we would feed, the ingredients really aren't great, and it's not grain free.


----------

